# Brinkman Smoke N Pit



## mgruen2 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi. Las Vegas here...I have read most of the posts on this unit and have made the modifications. I sealed the lid and door with cord/gasket...Added two thermometers to the grill height...extended the vent down to the level of the grill...added a deflector near the fire box...tuning plates...and raised the fire box to be nearer the opening to the smoker and added a charcoal box to allow the ash to fall...BUT...and its nbot the butt I want yet, I cannot get the thing to a temp over 150 degrees. It flat out refuses....So what is next?

Helpless here in need of heat (in the desert) ...Mike G


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 5, 2011)

In your heat just leave it outside LOL - I am sure one of the brinkman guys will be along in a minute


----------



## mgruen2 (Jun 5, 2011)

I know, but it has not been hot yet!! can you believe it? We have yet to break 100!! amazing..very windy here though...


----------



## papad (Jun 6, 2011)

Mgruen2 said:


> ..very windy here though...




That may be your problem. Mine has a hard time getting up to temp if it's very windy. Usually makes a big difference if you can shield it from the wind.


----------



## cwalk (Jun 6, 2011)

i have a brinkman pitmaster which is the exact thing as the smoke n pit. I dont have the tuning plates but everything else and have no problems wiht temps. Ive read and understood that the tuning plates in these units keep temps down a little. I use cheap throw away aluminum pans with water and this works perfectly. my only problem now is that i want a bigger one with more cookoing space. good luck


----------



## papad (Jun 7, 2011)

Cwalk said:


> Ive read and understood that the tuning plates in these units keep temps down a little.




I don't believe that to be the case at all. It may take a little longer to get the temps up to target because there is more metal to heat, but once there, they actually help to keep the temps up due the extra mass (especially if you have to open the door), as well as helping distribute the heat more evenly throughout the cooking chamber.

At least that's my experience.


----------



## seyahmit (Jun 8, 2011)

I have had a SnP since December.  I am still in the process of doing all of the mods and what not.  With only a few smokes under my belt, I am finding out that I need a raging fire to keep the smoking chamber in the 225-250 range.  I don't know if that is typical or if I need to somehow insulate it better to keep the heat in.


----------



## mgruen2 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi. Thanks. I tried the diverter plate and that did not work. Last night I finally got above 200 by inverting the coal tray in the grill part upside down and used that as the diverter plate. I did have to stoke the fire up a lot. But I finally got there...Whew...now I can get to being happy with smsoke!!! thanks to all.


----------



## mrbooker (Jun 20, 2011)

My wife bought me a Brinkman offset smoker and put it together for me for fathers day. When I came home from work she said "I bought you a smoker but I dont think you'll like it". She was right. It was JUNK. It was made out of paper thin metal with 1/2 ins gaps everywhere. I think a good puff of wind would have blown it away. Dont waste your money on BRINKMAN JUNK.


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 20, 2011)

Might sound a litlle funny now, but did you test your threm for accuracy??


----------



## ronk8 (Mar 18, 2015)

How do I set up a must be old vertical Brinkman Smoke 'n Pit smoke king?


----------

